# التكييف المخفي (السلبي) بالطاقة الشمسية Passive Heating and Cooling By Solar Power



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 


التكييف المخفي بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية​ 

Passive Heating and Cooling By Solar Energy​ 


لم أجد ترجمة لكلمة Passive مناسبة لموضوعنا غير مخفي (غير ظاهر)​ 


حيث تم إستخدام هذا الأسلوب منذ القدم في بناء البيوت وإستخدام مواد معينة مثل الطين ​ 

وكذلك تطبيق بعض الحقائق الطبيعية للمحافظة على حرارة الشمس في الشتاء ​ 

وطردها في الصيف بطرق تصميمية للبيوت والغرف .​ 


[/URL"]

​ 

لقد تم استخدام سبل التخطيط المدني والمعماري المتطورة 
التي تعتمد على استغلال الطاقة الشمسية لأول مرة بواسطة الصينيين واليونانيين​ 

الذين قاموا بإنشاء مبانيهم بحيث تكون لناحية الجنوب للحصول على الضوء والدفء.​ 





​ 

تستخدم التطبيقات الحديثة الخاصة بالتصميمات المعمارية التي تعتمد على استغلال الطاقة الشمسية بتصميمات​ 

ويتم تنفيذها على الكمبيوتر بحيث تجمع بين نظم التهويةوالتدفئةوالإضاءة الشمسية في تصميم واحد لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية ويكون متكاملاً.​ 




​ 

من الممكن أن تعوض المعدات التي تعتمد على 
الطاقة الشمسية الإيجابية Active Solar Energy،
مثل المضخات والمراوح والنوافذ المتحركة،
في تجاوز سلبيات التصميمات وتحسين أداء النظام . ​




[/URL]​ 

إن إستخدام الخرسانة الأسمنت والطلاء الأسود او قاتم اللون 
يؤدي إلى إمتصاص أكبر لطاقة الشمس 
وبالتالي إحتضانه داخل البيت أثناء النهار
وتستمر حرارة البيت حتى في ساعات المساء وفي أوقات الليل .​ 
إن إستخدام مواد مثل الطين والطمي .. وطلاءات بيضاء وغير قاتمة
يؤدي إلى إمتصاصية منخفضة Low Absorptivity وإشعاعية عالية High Emissivity ​ 
وكذلك زراعة النباتات تؤدي إلى خفض الحرارة في أيام الصيف.​ 
ينبغي ان يتم إستخدام التصاميم التي تطبق Passive Solar Energy ​ 
في الدول العربية الحارة .. ​ 


[/URL]​ 

وبالتالي تخفيض فواتير الكهرباء .. إن كان ولا بد من إستخدام 
الطاقة الكهربائية.​ 
أرفق ملفين بخصوص الموضوع .​ 
والله الموفق.​


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

هل يمكن تطبيق هذه التكنولوجيا في المباني متعددة الطوابق؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يونيو 2010)

نعم يمكن تطبيقها ..

هذا الرابط


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يونيو 2010)

وهذه روابط عن الموضوع 

الرابط 1

الرابط 2

الرابط 3 

الرابط 4 ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يوليو 2010)

Passive Solar Heating & Cooling Manual, Part 1 of 4 

الجزء الأول



Passive Solar Heating & Cooling Manual, Part 2 of 4 

الجزء الثاني 



*Passive Solar Heating & Cooling Manual, Part 3 of 4 *​http://www.azsolarcenter.org/tech-s...ual-cooling.html?tmpl=component&print=1&page=
الجزء الثالث



Passive Solar Heating & Cooling Manual, Part 4 of 4 

 الجزء الرابع​


----------



## م.م فادي (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك دكتور محمد على الاغناء والروابط


----------



## yehia gamal (12 نوفمبر 2014)

جزالك الله كل خير 
بس محتاج كتب في passive cooling باللغة العربية لو امكن ان حد يساعدني 
وجزاكم جميعا الله كل خير وزداكم من علمه


----------



## مهند الجنابي (13 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك د محمد على مواضيعك القيمه 
وارى ان ترجمة الموضوع هي (( التدفئه والتبريد الانسيابي بواسطة الطاقه الشمسيه))
شكرا على الموضوع


----------

